# Where's BoonDocks??



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I was out on the pier pompano fishing the other day and met forum member Alum maverick. We were talking about forum members we know and he said that he is a bubble watcher for Boondocks. It is cool getting out and putting faces to the names. I've been lurking and reading all the post and have noticed that Dave hasn't posted anything in a while. I don't dive during the cold months and was curious if it was the same with him. At any rate, I missed seeing all of his post and pics and was looking forward to the new season firing up the threads again. 

With that being said, Clay & Dalton, I'm ready to get wet now!!! The water is once again warm enough for my skinny arse.... Have gun, gas money and ice..... (read hitchhiking avatar here).


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave spent the weekends up here in Oak Hill this winter hunting.I know hehas some irons in the fireand is busy but he is still around.

Mark


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I think he must be busier than a one armed drywall hanger. He hasn't even called me back about fishing. He used to respond to me lickety split on the old forum.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Reese! Your ready to go! I was wooryin when I started readin your post...that you maybe werent gonna dive any more, and were gonna depend on pompano fishin forgetting some fillets on the table?????? oke

Cant waitto get out with ya man!


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

LMAO!

Its my normal spring cycle Clay. Look back at my post last year on the old site. Sheepshead on the inshore forum; pomps on the pier forum, and then the killin' season started. 

I look forward to getting wet with you too........ That sounds funny to say after the halloween party...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa...if I didnt know you well enough Reese,and didnt know you had a pretty lil wife, I would really worry bout yer big "arse"! Hee hee


----------



## MrMom (Oct 8, 2007)

Reese, are you sure you want to have to pull Clay back from Texas again? 

Just kidding Clay, I would have probably done the same with a turtle that close.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa MrMom! I havent seen ya in a while! How ya doin!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm thinking it is about time for a repeat of last year's trip, maybe to the Tenneco. Any thoughts from you three?


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

My freezer is emty.....:moon


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ready Whenever!


----------

